# Sex isn't a necessity.



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Company of the opposite sex is.

Anyone else agree?


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Buuuuuuuuuuuuuut it's so much fun!


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

Droidsteel said:


> Company of the opposite sex is.
> 
> Anyone else agree?


I agree that sex isn't a neccesity, but I'm not sure that company of the opposite sex is. Both tend to have benefits though, once you get past the anxiety.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

If I am not concerned about sex then I am not too concerned about the sex of the person who I spend time with.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I would rather cuddle then have sex, I mean I would like to make love to that special someone. But, I have to get over my fear of approaching girls first. Atleast with cuddling, I know I can't screw that up.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Mmm nah sex is a necessity. But I agree that with the person you love it's infinitely better.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

It's not necessity all the time, no. I do think it's very important if you're in a long term, marriage like relationship though. Me and my boyfriend are taking a break from sex after a pregnancy scare.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

How is "company of the opposite sex" more necessary than sex? Neither of them are required for mere survival.


----------



## garycoleman (Feb 9, 2012)

sounds like some of you never had sex


----------



## Mahglazzies (Apr 14, 2012)

It depends on how you definite "necessity", I guess.

As human beings, we're naturally "programmed" to have sex and procreate. If you're not having sex, you probably feel like you're missing something. A necessity for life, though? Not anymore. The planet is not only overpopulated as it is, but procreation through sex is no longer essential anyway.

I would say that both companionship and sex are essential to me being fully happy. Not everybody feels that way, but I do. Both need to be in the same package, though. I've had plenty of sex and I know I'm not interested in casual sex partners.


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

> *Sex isn't a neccesity.*


Riiiiiiiiggggghttttt..........


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

No.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

The people who say that are the ones who haven't had it and are trying to feel better about it, or are asexual.


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

Barette said:


> The people who say that are the ones who haven't had it and are trying to feel better about it, or are asexual.


No, I don't think so. It is perfectly possible to be fufilled without sex, even if you've had great sex in the past, and aren't asexual. There are plenty of people in monogomous relationships where sex isn't possible for various reasons, and many of those people are happy. They certainly all survive.


----------



## iBlaze (Nov 1, 2011)

It actually is a necessity for male function. If you don't have sex or wank, you have wet dreams.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

It's a neccesity to me...I couldn't be in a relationship without having sexual intimate moments involved. Some people are fine without having it and bravo to them.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

So what do you aim for in life, if not a partner or progeny? Acquiring stuff? Chasing pointless career milestones? Just existing for no particular reason at all?


----------



## Mahglazzies (Apr 14, 2012)

heroin said:


> So what do you aim for in life, if not a partner or progeny? Acquiring stuff? Chasing pointless career milestones? Just existing for no particular reason at all?


That's what I wonder about. Acquisition of material goods is a fleeting "happiness", at best. You get what you want, you feel rewarded. Doesn't take long before that feeling disappears completely and you're back at square one.

I would give up my material possessions and I would sacrifice my career plans if it would mean being with somebody that loved, appreciated, respected and understood me. Without a doubt.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Company of opposite sex is not a necessity. Sexual release IS a necessity for men. If they don;t get release it happens in their sleep. If that didn't happen I bet they'd explode. That would be nasty - semen and blood spattered everywhere.


----------



## OldSchoolSkater (Jun 3, 2011)

Aren't there like, dozens, of other threads just like this?

We get it, some people can deal without sex. Some seem to have a harder time.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

scarpia said:


> Company of opposite sex is not a necessity. Sexual release IS a necessity for men. If they don;t get release it happens in their sleep. If that didn't happen I bet they'd explode. That would be nasty - semen and blood spattered everywhere.


[citation needed]


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Sphere said:


> Priests and Monks say hi


And then they go and molest little boys or sneak off to look at porn, respectively.


----------



## SeverelyShyandQuiet (Aug 13, 2006)

A ladies company may last years. You may not get any sex from her until she is ready.
Friendship can last longer than sex. Sex at times causes the relationship to change.
The friendship may end soon after having sex. Many are looking for a friend to be with.
Friendship if your lucky can last for years.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Sphere said:


> Lol good point.
> 
> Not all of them are twisted tho, Tibetan monks don't even masturbate.


Well besides monks and eunuchs...


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

arnie said:


> Well besides monks and eunuchs...


----------



## TigerRifle1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Well if you were schizoid as well as SA you would think this, but most aren't.


----------



## garycoleman (Feb 9, 2012)

There is a 54 yr old guy at my work who is still a virgin. He is pretty sociable around guys. But he is so scared to be around females. He can't even go the front office to hand paperwork to the girl. He waits for her to go home and drops them off at her desk.


----------



## anhedonic (Dec 19, 2011)

Droidsteel said:


> Company of the opposite sex is.
> 
> Anyone else agree?


Rarely can you have one without the other.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Disagree.

But good for you that you think you can have a relationship with someone without sex being of importance.


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Company is good but sex is necessary. It can help form a bond between two people.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

garycoleman said:


> There is a 54 yr old guy at my work who is still a virgin. He is pretty sociable around guys. But he is so scared to be around females. He can't even go the front office to hand paperwork to the girl. He waits for her to go home and drops them off at her desk.


 How do you know he's a virgin?


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

KiwiGirl said:


> Company is good but sex is necessary. It can help form a bond between two people.


Is it necessary to have a bond formed by sex, is it not possible to bond with someone without sleeping with them?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

AnxiousA said:


> Is it necessary to have a bond formed by sex, is it not possible to bond with someone without sleeping with them?


A good question. How come hetrosexual people can have a bond with their friends without sleepong with them? Goes to prove that it's not really essential.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I am amazed by how many people claim sex to be a necessity. Addicted to sex much? Listen pal, if you ever meet someone who says sex is a necessity..dump that person pronto. Sex is amazing, yes and most people want it YES but a freaking necessity? What the!? So if you found a guy/lady that was point for point the perfect woman/man...you would leave the guy/lady if he/she was reserved about sex? What kind of animals lol but naw sex is a bonus. Sex brings forth a lot of problems for a person who ever intends on getting into a serious monogamous relationship. Sex will never fulfill you, only provide temporary content. It's like drinking salt water and expecting it to quench your thirst..you will constantly be more and more thirsty and at that point you will begin to feel like it's a necessity.

Company isn't a necessity either. Only food, water, air and shelter are necessities. Relationships and company can be a really bad thing for someone on a mission. People can get in your way and slow you down.



KiwiGirl said:


> Company is good but sex is necessary. It can help form a bond between two people.


oh....my.....goodness. Sex has never formed a worthy bond. Getting attached to someone because you saw them naked and worked that bum is a frivolous and fleeting type of "bond." It distracts you from bonding in a more valuable way, such as getting to know each other and doing activities outside of sex.

Sex isn't much of a bond if people are constantly looking outside of the relationship for sexual variety. Sex isn't much of a bond if someone leaves you because the sex was better with someone else. Not much of any bonding going on there =/ Some people must be getting strong bonds with everyone I guess


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

Disagree completely. Sex is necessary


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Sex may not be a necessity when you begin a relationship with someone, it's a brand new relationship and you're just getting to really know someone. But at some point, when it gets more serious and you fall in love, you'll want the intimacy of making love to the one you love. I'm not into casual sex and hooks-ups personally, so I can understand how that type of sex isn't for some people.

Sex - committed relationship = not happening.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

It's humorous to see people who believe sex is a necessity, but in a way it's sad.

If sex was really necessary I would drop dead from the lack of it right this second, that is to the extreme that it were as important as water, air and food.


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

Asexuals have meaningful relationships without sex all the time...

It's not necessary, especially if you know how to masturbate lol. My relationship was online/phone calls only for 4 years. It's possible to not have sex. Now its long distance where we only get to have sex for one period per month. Really not that important.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

rymo said:


> And then they go and molest little boys or sneak off to look at porn, respectively.


:haha


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Well to be in a relationship with somebody I would have to have sex with them. I have a high sex drive so whatever...if nobody can handle that well then go away lol.

Oh wait I think I get the question now hah...So in general the person means you have to have it like everyday? Then no I'm not like that pshh I haven't done anything in over a year and half of that was my choice. So yeah I don't have to have it...but if I'm really attracted to someone well then...


----------



## bedroommonster (Apr 2, 2012)

Ckg2011 said:


> I would rather cuddle then have sex, I mean I would like to make love to that special someone. But, I have to get over my fear of approaching girls first. Atleast with cuddling, I know I can't screw that up.


with my luck i would be able to mess up somehow


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> It's humorous to see people who believe sex is a necessity, but in a way it's sad.
> 
> If sex was really necessary I would drop dead from the lack of it right this second, that is to the extreme that it were as important as water, air and food.


This wasn't directed at my post, was it? Just curious since my post was directly before yours :lol



meganmila said:


> *Well to be in a relationship with somebody I would have to have sex with them.* I have a high sex drive so whatever...if nobody can handle that well then go away lol.
> 
> Oh wait I think I get the question now hah...So in general the person means you have to have it like everyday? Then no I'm not like that pshh I haven't done anything in over a year and half of that was my choice. So yeah I don't have to have it...but if I'm really attracted to someone well then...


So you have to have sex with them right after you start dating them? Or you have to have sex sometime in the future just as a general rule? ....or did I read that wrong?:um


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

CourtneyB said:


> This wasn't directed at my post, was it? Just curious since my post was directly before yours :lol


It was directed to people who believe it is needed to live a good life.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> It was directed to people who believe it is needed to live a good life.


'Kay


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

CourtneyB said:


> This wasn't directed at my post, was it? Just curious since my post was directly before yours :lol
> 
> So you have to have sex with them right after you start dating them? Or you have to have sex sometime in the future just as a general rule? ....or did I read that wrong?:um


It depends on the person and the situation. I'm talking about when we agree on dating and wait or don't wait...doesn't matter to me..Long term relationships I meant that there would have to be intimate stuff involved or else I would be frustrated and bored. If that made sense...I mean if I want to date you long term I would expect to have something sometimes not necessarily sex sex just anything..


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

hyejan said:


> sex is a necessity to procreate without it how would we even be discussing this? its also fun with ur partner...


who while having sex thinks about helping the human population grow? I doubt that increasing the population is the reason why they are motivated to have sex in the first place. I can just imagine it. A couple looks at the increased number of single people in the U.S. and with concern the husband tells his wife, " We can't let the human population die. We must do something about it." Sex is not even important for a person's survival. You don't die if you don't have sex. You can die if you never eat or sleep. A good possibility is that sex will no longer be necessary for procreation in the future. Students in class will stare at a projector screen as their science professor explains in detail what humans, many years ago, had to do in order to procreate. It will be like talking about the caveman, so primitive this creature was is what they will compare sex to.


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Forget about survival. You can survive for years in a coma without eating, walking, talking, catching sun too. My question is, why the _necessity_ to find a rule that fits everyone? Some people need sex in their lives, some don't. So what? Live and let live.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

It is not neccessary unless you want children, but we all possess a pair of hands, and for males if sex is not available then faxing home helps to keep the prostate in good health.


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

Nidhoggr said:


> It is not neccessary unless you want children, but we all possess a pair of hands, and for males it helps to keep the prostate in good health.


You don't need it to make kids either, you can opt for IVF, use a turkey baster or all sorts of other ways!


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

AnxiousA said:


> Is it necessary to have a bond formed by sex, is it not possible to bond with someone without sleeping with them?


Well I was kinda meaning it can make you closer. I should of explained it better. But yes you can form bonds with people without sleeping with them off course. Depends on what you want.

It is a necessity for me though.


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

KiwiGirl said:


> Well I was kinda meaning it can make you closer. I should of explained it better. But yes you can form bonds with people without sleeping with them off course. Depends on what you want.
> 
> It is a necessity for me though.


A real, real necessity, or just fairly important? Say you were married for 10 years but then your partner had an accident and wasn't able to have sex anymore, would that be it, end of relationship?


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

AnxiousA said:


> A real, real necessity, or just fairly important? Say you were married for 10 years but then your partner had an accident and wasn't able to have sex anymore, would that be it, end of relationship?


No it wouldn't be the end of the relationship if I had been with him for awhile.
This topic is not really back and white: sex or no sex, there are many factors. I see your point.

One night stands and all that ****...no, but love and romance, yes. Could I live without sex if I was with a man and there were unforeseeable circumstances, yes.

In saying that sex if good for the mind and body. It makes you feel good. It's a natural thing. Hey its good exercise lol.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

MobiusX said:


> who while having sex thinks about helping the human population grow? I doubt that increasing the population is the reason why they are motivated to have sex in the first place. I can just imagine it. A couple looks at the increased number of single people in the U.S. and with concern the husband tells his wife, " We can't let the human population die. We must do something about it." Sex is not even important for a person's survival.


 It's necessary for your DNA to survive. We have been programed by our genes to pass those genes on. Genes that did not give people that trait died out.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

It isn't a necessity for some. But to continue the human race, it is. Animals go into the company of the opposite sex to mate. That is the purpose of said company.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Doesn't change how much I want to experience it though!


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

scarpia said:


> We have been programed by our genes to pass those genes on. Genes that did not give people that trait died out.


My genes didn't get that "pass it on" memo...
Without even considering my lack of desire or need to continue my bloodline, the world is already overpopulated as it is; I don't need to add to that number.


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't think it's a necessity, in terms of having a romantic relationship.

Humanity would cease to exist without repopulation, of course. (I'm not too worried; people are having babies left and right.)


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I would have. A few months ago.

I do not agree now. I do not agree at all.

But there are always industrial-strength vibrators.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> It's humorous to see people who believe sex is a necessity, but in a way it's sad.
> 
> If sex was really necessary I would drop dead from the lack of it right this second, that is to the extreme that it were as important as water, air and food.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hierarchy_of_needs

A very basic need, I'd say.

A lot of people have already philosophized about it.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Isn't a necessity ? It's a biological need. Just try to go abstinent for a few weeks and then come and say that again.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

CourtneyB said:


> My genes didn't get that "pass it on" memo...
> Without even considering my lack of desire or need to continue my bloodline, the world is already overpopulated as it is; I don't need to add to that number.


 You are only 22? Wait until your biological clock starts ticking down. Many women want to have kids when that happens.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

scarpia said:


> You are only 22? Wait until your biological clock starts ticking down. Many women want to have kids when that happens.


Pfft, trust me, if that happens I'll be the first to come running back here and tell you.
My biological clock started ticking when I hit puberty anyway. According to my OBGYN, I'm at the perfect time to have kids. _*insert an unenthused and sarcastic "yay" here*:roll_

I may have a compassionate and nurturing nature, but not every woman has this stereotypical yearning instinct to be a mother. I couldn't give a lesser crap if my DNA survives or not, honestly; and my mother is bluntly indifferent about being a grandmother.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

Sex for procreation WAS a necessity of life, as far as keeping our species alive, but now we have artificial insemination. In the future we might even have artificial wombs.

Sex as a purely superficial experience is not at all a necessity. Never was. There are people who go have gone decades, sometimes their entire lives without sex and experienced no negative physical repercussions, whatsoever. Urges don't = necessity.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Droidsteel said:


> Company of the opposite sex is.
> 
> Anyone else agree?


Disagree. Sex isn't necessary, but neither is company of the opposite sex. I think most people would like some sort of company, but its genitals don't have to be the opposite of whomever is in question. In fact, it could even be a dog or gorilla... People like having company, but the genitals don't matter... Especially if you aren't even going to be having sex.


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

Can you live without sex? 
Then it's not a necessity. That's the definition of the word and no one can deny that.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

AfarOff said:


> Can you live without sex?
> Then it's not a necessity. That's the definition of the word and no one can deny that.


Agreed.


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

For some people yes, for others no.



scarpia said:


> Company of opposite sex is not a necessity. Sexual release IS a necessity for men. If they don;t get release it happens in their sleep. If that didn't happen I bet they'd explode. That would be nasty - semen and blood spattered everywhere.


:sus


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Its interesting how many different views there are in this thread


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)

CourtneyB said:


> Pfft, trust me, if that happens I'll be the first to come running back here and tell you.
> My biological clock started ticking when I hit puberty anyway. According to my OBGYN, I'm at the perfect time to have kids. _*insert an unenthused and sarcastic "yay" here*:roll_
> 
> I may have a compassionate and nurturing nature, but not every woman has this stereotypical yearning instinct to be a mother. I couldn't give a lesser crap if my DNA survives or not, honestly; and my mother is bluntly indifferent about being a grandmother.


In my experience, many women don't feel the need to have kids till later in life, 30's or 40's. I'd never say someone who has decided to remain child free is going to chance their mind, but there is a very high rate of people who at age 20 want no kids, end up wanting them! It is amazing how strong one can feel about not wanting kids, only to wake up one day and it has changed and all of a sudden you really, really want a baby.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't care about sex so I guess it's not necessary for me.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

CourtneyB said:


> Pfft, trust me, if that happens I'll be the first to come running back here and tell you.
> My biological clock started ticking when I hit puberty anyway. According to my OBGYN, I'm at the perfect time to have kids. _*insert an unenthused and sarcastic "yay" here*:roll_
> 
> I may have a compassionate and nurturing nature, but not every woman has this stereotypical yearning instinct to be a mother. I couldn't give a lesser crap if my DNA survives or not, honestly; and my mother is bluntly indifferent about being a grandmother.


 But in 15 years you will be at the point where you have to have kids or it will be too late to have them. That's a long long time from now.


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

AnxiousA said:


> It is perfectly possible to be fufilled without sex, even if you've had great sex in the past, and aren't asexual. There are plenty of people in monogomous relationships where sex isn't possible for various reasons, and many of those people are happy. They certainly all survive.


Not asexual but in a sexless relationship? And STILL happy? Who are these people?


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Company, companionship is up there, very important. Still I'd feel like one of those kids in the experiment where they put them in a room. Say 'don't eat the cake.' The assesor leaves the room. Comes back 5 minutes later and the kids face is covered in chocolate, next to a half destroyed cake. 'Did you eat the cake'?.. 'Noooo =)'

If I'm sitting next to a hawt chick who's my GF I'm going to get horny and want to bone her at least from time to time, even if her sex drive is low.


----------



## geon106 (Apr 28, 2012)

its odd, i spent most of my teen years trying to get sex and now im living with my fiance and can get sex whenever i like im a bit meh about it. Its nice but personally over-rated

I think though i'm biased, being that i prefer to be alone. Hence being on this forum of course


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

hobo10 said:


> Not asexual but in a sexless relationship? And STILL happy? Who are these people?


People who actually have their priorities straight.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Droidsteel said:


> Company of the opposite sex is.
> 
> Anyone else agree?


I would say being desired by the opposite sex is what does it for me. I could go for another 19 years as a virgin as long as I felt I had the option.


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

AfarOff said:


> People who actually have their priorities straight.


I don't think wanting a good love life with someone you are in a relationship is a bad priority to have.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

Priorities are subjective.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Sex is a necessity to me.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

It is normal to think like this under the age of 20..I was a virgin for 17 years...but believe me, once you get past a certain age, as a female all you can think about it is "IT"....and you know what I mean, you will think about it constantly until you get some lol But under the age of 18, I didn't even want to be *looked* at by a male, I was grossed out by porn and sex and perverted males, now I'm constantly horny, like all I can think about is doing it with random strangers..and the different possibilities...


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

calichick said:


> It is normal to think like this under the age of 20..I was a virgin for 17 years...but believe me, once you get past a certain age, as a female all you can think about it is "IT"....and you know what I mean, you will think about it constantly until you get some lol But under the age of 18, I didn't even want to be *looked* at by a male, I was grossed out by porn and sex and perverted males, now I'm constantly horny, like all I can think about is doing it with random strangers..and the different possibilities...


And it's the total opposite for men. The older we get, the less we care (usually)

Kind of a crappy situation for both genders.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

**** you, what about gay people?? Assh0le.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> **** you, what about gay people?? Assh0le.


You talkin' to me?

I'm not speaking for gay people. If you want to do that, be my guest.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

ThrashtilDeath said:


> You talkin' to me?
> 
> I'm not speaking for gay people. If you want to do that, be my guest.


No, I was talking to the original poster. Whatever, I am pissed off when people just assume everyone is 100% heterosexual.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Didn't really warrant the abuse though did it.


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

hobo10 said:


> I don't think wanting a good love life with someone you are in a relationship is a bad priority to have.


You asked who is happy without sex in a relationship. If you can't love someone without it then you really don't have your priorities straight. A relationship shouldn't be decided by sex. It's basically saying "Okay, yeah, so I said I love you and everything, but now I'm going to dump you because you can't have sex."

If that's the case then where was the actual relationship?

I'm not saying that you shouldn't care about sex at all, or that you shouldn't want it with a person you love. But if you're not happy by just BEING with the person, then there's clearly a problem.


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

It can wipe out my SA for a couple of days but so does herione. Hmm... 

I'm a bad influence, I'll just leave. lol


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

Tyler Bro said:


> It can wipe out my SA for a couple of days but so does herione. Hmm...
> 
> I'm a bad influence, I'll just leave. lol


Does the same for me. Sex is a necessity lol. Imagine being in a relationship with no sex? That would just suck.. I'd be gone awful fast


----------



## Lightwing12star (Jan 9, 2012)

Railroad Cancellation said:


> If I am not concerned about sex then I am not too concerned about the sex of the person who I spend time with.


Thats not true. I am asexual and dont have sexual attraction. Although i like males and females the same. However there are asexuals who although they have no sexual attraction, they are more attracted to one gender more than the other or may prefer that gender even just intellectually or emotionally more and may want to spend more time with them.


----------



## Lightwing12star (Jan 9, 2012)

I am asexual so i don't have any sexual attraction so for me no i don't need or want sex ever. I find it a bit horrible. But even for sexual people although it may be harder it isnt a necessity like food. You will not die without it. Yes its purpose is to reproduce but you don't need to reproduce and there r also other ways to reproduce. Ugshy plenty of people cant have sex in a relationship, thats no reason to leave a relationship. If you love them as a person that should be enough. I am in a non sexual relationship and we both love one another.


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

RiversEdge said:


> Just wait till you get past 35 - then all you think about REALLY is IT!!!!
> When they say a woman sexually peaks - you REALLY sexually PEAK.
> I totally lose my mind over sex during at least 2-3 weeks of the month.
> I look at men that I would usually NEVER consider - and I feel like a cat
> ...


Sounds fun lol


----------



## Lightwing12star (Jan 9, 2012)

RiversEdge said:


> Just wait till you get past 35 - then all you think about REALLY is IT!!!!
> When they say a woman sexually peaks - you REALLY sexually PEAK.
> I totally lose my mind over sex during at least 2-3 weeks of the month.
> I look at men that I would usually NEVER consider - and I feel like a cat
> ...


Not everyone is like that. Asexual people dont want it. I cant understand why women want men doing horrible stuff to them. sex is very animalistic. Like the man is being very forceful with them.I dont ever want sex that is for sure. I want to stay a virgin forever.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Lightwing12star said:


> Not everyone is like that. Asexual people dont want it. I cant understand why women want men doing horrible stuff to them. sex is very animalistic. Like the man is being very forceful with them.I dont ever want sex that is for sure. I want to stay a virgin forever.


Everyone is different. Just as you see women wanting sex as a bit odd, there are those who those who do not want sex at all as a bit odd.

Conclusion: We're all a bit odd


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Lightwing12star said:


> Not everyone is like that. Asexual people dont want it. I cant understand why women want men doing horrible stuff to them. sex is very animalistic. Like the man is being very forceful with them.I dont ever want sex that is for sure.* I want to stay a virgin forever*.


Because sex feels SO good.
And it's important to be in a relationship with someone who loves you.
Someone who cares about your needs and wants to please you - make you
feel good, loved and beautiful. And you want to make them feel good in 
return. It's an intimate and wonderful experience that you choose to share
with someone you care about.
It shouldn't be forceful - it should be something you both consent to.

And sometimes even it feeling like a raw animal lustful act feels good too!
I just can't sleep around with random people like some men or women do.

I've always been a sensual, sexual person though. I was curious about your asexual post, because I couldn't understand it - with all due respect.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Lightwing12star said:


> I cant understand why women want men doing horrible stuff to them. sex is very animalistic. Like the man is being very forceful with them.


But.....it doesn't have to be 'rough.' lol....It allows you to grow closer, emotionally and physically to your partner. You can do it anyway you want to...sensual, soft, slow...



RiversEdge said:


> Because sex feels SO good.


There's a high percentage of females who have never experienced an orgasm..so they can pretty much go without it..


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

Having fun isn't a necessity either, pretty sure everyone wants to have fun once in a while.


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)

RiversEdge said:


> Just wait till you get past 35 - then all you think about REALLY is IT!!!!
> When they say a woman sexually peaks - you REALLY sexually PEAK.
> I totally lose my mind over sex during at least 2-3 weeks of the month.
> I look at men that I would usually NEVER consider - and I feel like a cat
> ...


I like older women.


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

Tyler Bro said:


> I like older women.


Hahahah, just spit some of my drink out.


----------



## AstileVarga (Jun 10, 2013)

You say you think sex is "animalistic" and "forceful"... I think that is just a naive preconception that you have in your mind.. It is not just "the man doing it to the woman".. sex is a loving, mutual, act and can be a very gentle and sensual experience - either partner can be in control or equal - it's personal preference... the same way that kissing can be very forceful and "animalistic", it can also be a very smooth, gentle and loving embrace. Not trying to sound rude but you are coming across like a little child - I appreciate you are asexual, but with all due respect you are in no position to comment on how animalistic and unpleasant sex is if you've never had it. Grow up.


----------



## AstileVarga (Jun 10, 2013)

*To Lightwing12star* - You say you think sex is "animalistic" and "forceful"... I think that is just a naive preconception that you have in your mind.. It is not just "the man doing it to the woman".. sex is a loving, mutual, act and can be a very gentle and sensual experience - either partner can be in control or equal - it's personal preference... the same way that kissing can be very forceful and "animalistic", it can also be a very smooth, gentle and loving embrace. Not trying to sound rude but you are coming across like a little child - I appreciate you are asexual, but with all due respect you are in no position to comment on how animalistic and unpleasant sex is if you've never had it. Grow up.[/QUOTE]


----------



## AstileVarga (Jun 10, 2013)

AstileVarga said:


> *To Lightwing12star* - You say you think sex is "animalistic" and "forceful"... I think that is just a naive preconception that you have in your mind.. It is not just "the man doing it to the woman".. sex is a loving, mutual, act and can be a very gentle and sensual experience - either partner can be in control or equal - it's personal preference... the same way that kissing can be very forceful and "animalistic", it can also be a very smooth, gentle and loving embrace. Not trying to sound rude but you are coming across like a little child - I appreciate you are asexual, but with all due respect you are in no position to comment on how animalistic and unpleasant sex is if you've never had it. Grow up.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

God damn new members reviving these sorts of threads.. :roll


----------

